# Schreibsoftware für Tablets?



## avenger (13. November 2011)

*Schreibsoftware für Tablets?*

Huhu
Ich werde mir bald ein Tablet holen, vor allem um mit einem Stift eben in vorgefertigte Folien zu kritzeln. Das Tablet wird wohl Android haben und soweit ich das selbst sehen konnte von "aussen", haben die Android-Tablets keine wirkliche Schreibsoftware um mit einem Stift drauf zu schreiben, also wie zum Beispiel Windows Journal oder OneNote. Stimmt denn das? Oder gibt es auch für Androids gute Software, vor allem um in fertige PDFs etwas einzuzeichnen und zu Schreiben mit dem Stift?
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine, es ist schon spät 

mfg


----------



## Klarostorix (13. November 2011)

Schau dir mal das htc flyer an, hat einen stift mitgeliefert und laift mit extra angepasster software.


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schreibsoftware für Tablets?*

Es gibt nichts was an One Note herankommt und auch überhaupt keine vernünftige Handschrifterkennung; ich würde zu einem Windows Tablet/Convertable greifen, wenn es das Budged zulässt


----------



## Iceananas (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schreibsoftware für Tablets?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts was an One Note herankommt und auch überhaupt keine vernünftige Handschrifterkennung; ich würde zu einem Windows Tablet/Convertable greifen, wenn es das Budged zulässt


 
Die sind aber groß und schwer und haben dazu meist keine akzeptable Akkulaufzeit. Wer sich für ein Android Tablet entscheidet wird sich kaum auf sowas umschwingen.


Aber das mit der Handschrifterkennung hast du recht. Ein stinknormaler Kapazitivbildschirm ist absolut ungeeignet für Handnotizen. 

Die einzigen Ausnahmen: HTC Flyer (mir eindeutig zu klein) oder das neue Lenovo Thinkpad Tablet. Beim Letzteren ist sogar ein sehr ordentlicher Digitizer und Notizsoftware inklusive (Stift kostet nochmal 40€ extra).


----------



## avenger (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schreibsoftware für Tablets?*

Naja, eine Handschrifterkennung wäre garnicht von nöten, mein Gekrakel würde mir schon reichen, auch wenn es nicht in richtige Schriftzeichen "übersetzt" wird.
Gerade zu Lenovo wollte ich diesesmal eigentlich nicht greifen, zumal ich ein Asus Slider ein wenig günstiger bekommen könnte. Ich wäre natürlich auch bereit ein paar Euro mehr auszugeben, falls es für das Beschriften von PDF-Dokumenten eine App gibt.

Falls alle Stricke reissen könnte ich aber dennoch auch auf ein Windows-Tablet zurückgreifen, OneNote würde mir gestellt falls ich es benötige. Wichtig dabei wär mir nur eine relativ gute Akkulaufzeit (6-7h etwa) und ein nicht all zu hohes Gewicht, wobei bis 2kg noch verschmerzbar wären, weil ich das Teil die meiste Zeit vor mir liegen haben werde


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schreibsoftware für Tablets?*



> Die sind aber groß und schwer und haben dazu meist keine akzeptable Akkulaufzeit. Wer sich für ein Android Tablet entscheidet wird sich kaum auf sowas umschwingen.


 
groß? nicht unbedingt...

schwer? schwerer als die meisten Android Geräte aber nicht schwerer als ein normales Subnotebook

Die Akkulaufzeit liegt bei guten Geräten durchaus auf dem Niveau eines durchschnittlichen Adroid Tablets, wobei man den Akku hier wechseln kann


----------



## avenger (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schreibsoftware für Tablets?*

Naja, also das wichtigste für mich wäre eben ein guter Akku (da ich nur zuhause eine Steckdose zur Verfügung habe) und eben die Möglichkeit, fertige PDFs zu öffnen und dort reinzuzeichnen.
Fällt denn dazu jemandem eine App für Android oder ein Programm für Windows ein? Und wenn letzteres dazu noch eine Empfehlung für ein Windows-Tablet (mit Preis bis 600€ etwa)? Ich bin zwar eigentlich eher abgeneigt mir ein Windows-Tablet anzuschaffen, aber eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit ist nie schlecht und vllt. kann ich mich ja doch anfreunden damit.


----------



## Iceananas (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schreibsoftware für Tablets?*



avenger schrieb:


> Naja, eine Handschrifterkennung wäre garnicht von nöten, mein Gekrakel würde mir schon reichen, auch wenn es nicht in richtige Schriftzeichen "übersetzt" wird.
> Gerade zu Lenovo wollte ich diesesmal eigentlich nicht greifen, zumal ich ein Asus Slider ein wenig günstiger bekommen könnte. Ich wäre natürlich auch bereit ein paar Euro mehr auszugeben, falls es für das Beschriften von PDF-Dokumenten eine App gibt.
> 
> Falls alle Stricke reissen könnte ich aber dennoch auch auf ein Windows-Tablet zurückgreifen, OneNote würde mir gestellt falls ich es benötige. Wichtig dabei wär mir nur eine relativ gute Akkulaufzeit (6-7h etwa) und ein nicht all zu hohes Gewicht, wobei bis 2kg noch verschmerzbar wären, weil ich das Teil die meiste Zeit vor mir liegen haben werde


 
Es geht nicht nur um Handschrifterkennung, sondern darum ob ein Digitizer deine Schrift aufnimmt oder nur der kapazitive Touchscreen. Im letzteren Fall kannst du in etwa so gut Notizen machen wie mit einem Finger im Sandkasten malen (kannst ja selbst mal ausprobieren). Man darf weder die Hand ablegen (dann hast du ein fetter Fleck auf dem virtellen Papier) noch wird die Schrift annährend so präzise erfasst (ein Punkt wird z.B. fast nie registriert, das ist technisch bedingt so). 

Was für Argumente sprechen gegen das Lenovo? Oder magst du den einfach so nicht?

Richtig gute Windows Convertibles die dünn und leicht sind und lange laufen findest du nur von Dell oder Lenovo in der 1500€ Klasse. Wenn du so ein Budget hast sind die Teile natürlich hammer.

Edit: habs fast vergessen: Apps. Für Android benutze ich bei PDFs ezPDF Reader. Der hat mittlerweile sehr umfangreiche Notizfunktionen bekommen wie Textfeld, Freihand, markieren usw. Ich finde den super, kannst du dir ja mal anschauen. Aber ich nutz den nur zum lesen, weil Schreiben auf einem kapazitiven Touchscreen wie gesagt nicht so toll ist.


----------



## avenger (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schreibsoftware für Tablets?*

Naja, im Prinzip habe ich nichts gegen Lenovo, nur hat mir das Asus Slider eben auf anhieb besser gefallen.

Das heißt, über einen Digitizer kann man dann schon Malen und Frei hand schreiben ohne eine Strichstärke von einem Fingerdurchmesser zu haben? Wenn es so ist würde ich einfach einen Digitizer dazu bestellen, sollte dann ja funktionieren.

Naja gut, die 1500€ würden den Rahmen deutlich sprengen, also bleibt es bei einem Android.
Wenn man mit dem ezPDF-Reader wirklich eben mein gewünschtes Malen und frei hand schreiben vornehmen kann dann wäre das ja perfekt.

Vielen dank auf alle Fälle schonmal für die Antworten bisher, jetzt ist eigentlich nur die Frage mit dem Digitizer etwas offen


----------



## Iceananas (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schreibsoftware für Tablets?*

Zum Digitizer gehört nicht nur ein Stift, sondern auch ein entsprechender Touchscreen, von daher wird dein Vorhaben etwas schwierig 

Der Digitizer im Display reagiert nur auf dem Stift und deaktiviert den kapazitiven Touchscreen, damit du deine Hand beim schreiben auflegen kannst (ist zumindest bei herkömmlichen Convertibles so, beim Lenovo Tablet habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert... kannst ja ein wenig recherchieren). Dafür werden auch präzisere Eingaben wie Gedankenstriche, "i-Punkte" oder generell Satzteichen überhaupt erkannt (auf einem normalen Touchscreen fast unmöglich).

Falls du vom Silder die Tastatur haben magst gibts fürs Lenovo auch eine Schutzhülle mit Tastatur (also eine Art Dock).


----------



## avenger (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schreibsoftware für Tablets?*

Also werd ich nicht daran herumkommen, nochmal zu schauen ob das Asus Slider auch einen Digitizer besitzt, ansonsten wirds wohl doch ein Lenovo wie es aussieht


----------



## PEG96 (14. November 2011)

Ansinsten kannst du zum schreiben auch einen Handschuh anziehen

MfGPEG


----------



## Iceananas (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schreibsoftware für Tablets?*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Ansinsten kannst du zum schreiben auch einen Handschuh anziehen
> 
> MfGPEG


 
Ändert aber nix daran dass die Schrift kacke aussieht. Der kapazitiv Touch ist einfach nicht für präzise Schrifterfassung gedacht.


----------

